# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Ijsselmeerziekenhuizen (Lelystad)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Ijsselmeerziekenhuizen (Lelystad)
Ziekenhuisweg 100
Lelystad 

Bezoek de website van Ijsselmeerziekenhuizen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Ijsselmeerziekenhuizen.*

----------


## Ronald68

Toen onze tweede kind er aan zat te komen belde de verloskundige naar Lelystad. Ze kreeg daar als antwoord, het is nu erg druk. Na herhaaldelijk vragen konden we wel een plaats op de gang krijgen. Je begrijpt wel dat we niet gegaan zijn. In Meppel zijn we veel beter behandeld gelukkig, was net zo ver rijden overigens.
Sinds dien zijn we er (ook op aanraden Emmeloordse huisaartsen) nooit meer heen gegaan.
Dit speelde zich nog voor de IJsselmeerzienehuizen soap af in 2001.

----------

